# Inserts & Turning Barrels



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been asked by a member of my wife's family if making a couple calls (duck or goose or both) was something I could do. They're interested in having me make them a call or two if I can - and would want me to make it for the sentimentality of someone in the family making it. If I did, it would possibly end up on a lanyard with a handful of calls that have been passed down in the family and have sentimental value (and are still used.)

I'm not a hunter and I do not have dreams of becoming a call maker. Just from seeing what you guys post, there is a lot more into making calls than I think most people realize. I give credit to you guys - it seems like part science, part artform, part whatever-works-for-you, and then some.

That said, I still have a request to maybe make a duck call and/or a goose call - both if possible. Since I have no plans to become a custom call maker, I am wondering about premade inserts and how to go about turning the barrels.

What inserts for duck or goose calls might be considered good?

What goes into turning the barrel for the insert to go into? Any good tutorials out there on turning duck and/or goose call barrels to use with an insert?

Any special tooling I need to turn barrels?

Am I even using the right terms? I know nothing about any of this - just what I've picked up from you guys here.

Should I even consider doing this since I have no plans to become a call maker? I have not committed myself to making these - but am curious to give it a try, especially for a family member.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 27, 2014)

Matt...I'm not a big fan of using molded inserts, and I don't care to share that. But, in your situation, I see nothing wrong with it. What you might do to make it look less like you just turned a barrel, would be to buy a couple inserts, turn them down, and epoxy them in to the same wood you're using for your barrels. Gives them the custom look without having to learn the toneboard. 

As far as barrels, the best way IMO is to use an expanding mandrel. They do make a set of bushings to turn barrels on a pen mandrel, but I just can't see how that would work out very well, since nobody likes to blow on a squared barrel. Do you have a collet chuck? @Gixxerjoe04 picked up a set of expanding mandrels pretty cheap off Ebay... I'm not familiar with the different makers of inserts, but I do know that Echo makes them, and they're probably one of the better ones you'll come across.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't think there is anything wrong with the echo inserts, particularly for your purpose. The learning curve on making your own inserts is pretty long and probably not worth the time, headache, and material if it isn't something you personally love or really want to do long-term. If you really want to go fully handmade, I can probably coach you through making a reelfoot insert without too much pain.

As for barrels, you probably have everything you need (or can make it). Though I agree with Jonathan that expanding mandres are the way to go, and I use them exclusively, I wouldn't invest in them just for this purpose. I did without for years.

I don't know if you have a drill press, but if not you'll need to drill your blank on your lathe... so you'll need a jacobs chuck for the tailstock. Did I see one in the pics for the Jet package you hope to get on Monday? You'll also need a 5/8" drill bit, and a set of jaws for the headstock to hold the blank.


Before mandrels, I always started with my blank between centers and rough turned it to a cylinder. Then I'd move to my drill press to drill the 5/8" bore (or drill on my lathe holding the blank in a chuck on the headstock). I made a wooden mandrel for holding the drilled blank for the remaining turning and sanding and finishing. The mandrel was simple, just a block with most of it turned down to 5/8: and a taper to give some friction for holding the blank when turning. The mandrel was held between centers, and I just had to take light cuts to avoid spinning the barrels on the mandrel. I'll add some pics of that old mandrel. If I were going to do it that way again, I would taper both ends of the mandrel and cut the mandrel in two pieces, which would give me a friction fit at both ends (the 5/8" section of the mandrel would have to be shorter than the barrel, and you'd probably want to either hold the headstock end in a chuck or even thread it to mount the headstock). This would essentially eliminate slipping and allow you to be more aggressive turning.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TMAC (Dec 27, 2014)

You can go on the Enco website and look up 5/8" expanding arbor. That's what I turn all my barrels on and you can pick one up for about $5.00. Then you would just need to get a band and an echo insert and sleeve it into a piece of wood to match the barrel as stated earlier and you would have a custom look and a pretty good sounding call. Really pretty simple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info, gentlemen! This really helps me out and makes me think that this is something I might be able to do. Getting ready to head off to bed - I'll definitely reread and reprocess it again sometime tomorrow and probably have some more thoughts/questions then.


----------



## myingling (Dec 27, 2014)

not sure if seen this

http://woodbarter.com/threads/sleeving-an-echo-duck-call-insert.9501/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks again, gentlemen, for the words of advice!

@SENC - Henry, your post gives me excellent direction. I think that turning barrels is something I could handle and I like the wood mandrel you posted - and your idea of making ti two pieces. You think it would be possible to maybe even make a couple cone shaped bushings and use them on a pen mandrel? - drill a couple blocks out to fit on the mandrel's shaft, then turn down into a cone to hold the two ends of the barrel.

Since this would just be for fun - to make a few for family - I might even try to sleeve the insert BrentWin style as @myingling linked to. I do have a drill press and I do also hope to come home with that Jet on Monday. (He pulled the posting from CL, so hopefully that just means he's holding it for me and doesn't want anymore people calling him until then.)

For a band, I'm thinking I could use some copper pipe, cut to length, then polished (and a finish on it to prevent tarnishing).

It'll be a while before I maybe give this a try - maybe a month or two - but it would give me a chance to switch it up and do something other than pens, since the only woodworking I'm doing this winter is turning.


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2014)

Also, am wondering if there might be a call maker or two who might be interested in a trade? A finished duck call for a pen (or two, if that's what's fair)? Even though I don't hunt, I would love to own a piece or two or so of the fine craftsmanship that is seen here. It would also give me a finished call to look at (I'm a highly visual learner). And, the icing on the cake, my 2 year old son would probably love the sound and would probably love using it - and driving my wife nuts in the process!


----------



## SENC (Dec 28, 2014)

Matt, check out www.thogamecallsforums.com for a bunch of tutorials and resources. Check out this link and look for "plug mandrel" for another mandrel system that might work well for you from a major contributor over there.

http://thogamecalls.com/thogamecalls_006.htm

For bands, I prefer brass over copper... but you can do the same as you describe with brass tubing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2014)

SENC said:


> Matt, check out www.thogamecallsforums.com for a bunch of tutorials and resources. Check out this link and look for "plug mandrel" for another mandrel system that might work well for you from a major contributor over there.
> 
> http://thogamecalls.com/thogamecalls_006.htm
> 
> For bands, I prefer brass over copper... but you can do the same as you describe with brass tubing.



Looks like some great content there! I'll read through some of it later today and over the coming weeks - just got home from church and on our way out to lunch!


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 28, 2014)

Tmac turned me onto those 5 dollar enco collets and they work great. 

I don't turn many calls so it's a great way to do it cheaply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2014)

I had trouble finding the item on Enco's site earlier - but I just found it. For the low price they sell it for, if it doesn't work out to make my own mandrel along the lines of what Henry has shown, it wouldn't be prohibitive for me to pick one up. Thanks!


----------



## TMAC (Dec 28, 2014)

Sprung said:


> I had trouble finding the item on Enco's site earlier - but I just found it. For the low price they sell it for, if it doesn't work out to make my own mandrel along the lines of what Henry has shown, it wouldn't be prohibitive for me to pick one up. Thanks!


I think you will like the little expanding arbors. You can leave the mouthpiece extending an inch or so beyond the end of the mandrel allowing you to properly finish the end and inside of the call. Also on the goose inserts from Echo, they sound really good but I think they require a 3/4" bore rather than 5/8" like the duck inserts. One more tip I would offer is when you turn the insert end down for your chosen band leave it just a little large. That way if it drys any as you are finishing the call it may shrink just enough so the band doesn't fit properly. Cut a couple of small grooves 1/16" deep where the band goes, sand the inside of the band to rough it a little and use some Gorilla epoxy. The grooves give the epoxy a good hold and it dries clear and sets in a few minutes. If you need to sand the insert end down after finishing to get band to properly fit it's easy to put back on mandrel and sand for good snug press on fit. It's easy so have fun with it. Be careful though because it is ADDICTIVE.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

